# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Tecnología, Equipos y Maquinaria  Infraestructura Hidráulica Pre Inca

## ronaldancajima

Amigos comparto estas imagenes de la represa RICOCOCHA como una muestra de la manera como planificaban el uso de las aguas nuestros antepasados, hace cerca de 2,000 años.  
Ricococha esta ubicada en el distrito de Pamparomas, provincia de Huaylas, dentro de la cuenca del Río Nepeña construido por nuestros antepasados preincas a una altitud de 4,450 m.s.n.m.  
En la primera toma vemos el camino hacia la laguna, la divisoria de la Cuenca del Río Nepeña con la del Santa Lacramarca, se nota al fondo la cadena montañosa de la coordillera blanca. 
En la segunda toma notamos una vista frontal del cuerpo de la represa, la misma que tiene una longitud aproximada de 150 m, construida en piedra y tierra probablemente con un aglomerante que debe ser materia de investigación. 
En la tercera toma vemos una vista más cercana de la represa, esta tiene un volumen de almacenamiento de aproximadamente 1 millón de m3. 
La presa es de aproximadamente 4 m de altura, el ancho del muro en la corona es de 1.5 m y el ancho de la base es de aprox. 3 m. En la cuarta foto podemos ver que en el centro de la presa ubicaron unas boquillas de desfogue (compuertas) que son solo "ventanas" y que eran taponeadas en el período de lluvias. Estaban ubicadas en diferentes niveles y controlaban de esa manera la descarga. 
Para acceder a las ventanas de descarga (compuertas) tenian un sistema de escalinatas que sobresalian del cuerpo de la represa, tal como se muestra en la quinta foto. 
Esta es solo una muestra de las cientos de represas de mediana capacidad ubicadas en las partes altas de las cuencas, de esa manera retenían las aguas en las temporadas de lluvias y las distribuían en los meses de estiaje, cubriendo sus necesidades hídricas sabiamente.  
Comparto este conjunto de fotos con el fin de iniciar una serie de imágenes que evidencie lo grande que fueron nuestros antepasados pre Incas e Incas.Temas similares: "La Ruta del Oro Inca" (Documental) Artículo: Agricultores revisan proyecto de norma de tarifas para uso de infraestructura hidráulica Artículo: Minag invertirá S/. 4.82 millones para modernizar infraestructura de riego del país Artículo: Inca Sur incrementaría sus exportaciones de kiwicha a bolivia Estación experimental baños del inca liberó dos nuevas tecnologías

----------


## ronaldancajima

La Cultura Nazca alcanzó a desarrollar una elaborada tecnología hidraulica entre los que se encuentran los Acueductos. Según la poca información cientifica estas obras fueron construidas en el periodo intermedio temprano (600 AC a 400 DC). En el estudio realizado por Lancho y Schereiber (1995) se mencionan 29 galerías, aunque hay la posibilidad de la existencia de 50. 
Son un símbolo de la ingeniería hidráulica en el Perú, y debe ser orgullo para todos los peruanos. Creo que debemos proponer se le muestre como una de las marivallas Hidráulicas en el mundo 
En la actualidad, la mayoría de las galerías están destruidas o en mal estado, por lo que es urgente un estudio integral de toda la zona para proceder a su recuperación y salvar lo que aun queda. 
En la primera y segunda imagen se muestra una vista aerea de uno de los acueductos, donde se muestra las chimeneas que permitía el contacto del canal con la atmosfera, para un flujo uniforme ademas de permitir el mantenimiento de las mismas.
En la tercera imagen se muestra un tramo del acueducto descubierto (zanjon) con piedra canto rodado, colocado de  manera tal que ha resistido el paso de los años.
En la cuarta foto se muestra una de las chimeneas, son de sección helicoidal (unos 60 pasos para llegar desde la superficie del terreno hasta el fondo del canal), construido también con piedra en canto rodado, colocado aparentemente sin aglomerante alguno.
En la quinta foto mostramos una vista cercana del canal (cubierto, llamado zocavon), con un fino acabado y reforzado con troncos de Huarango, de las pruebas de Carbono 14 se ha podido establecer la antiguedad de estos.

----------

